

Abootstartups - aleksgrid
http://abootstartups.com
Everyone and their mother have told you what it takes to get a startup off the ground. We didn't put this page up to teach anything, but to share some of the events that go without mention as a startup takes off. Abootstartups.com invites everybody that relates to share the events that never make it to light, so we can have a laugh and reminisce together!
======
aleksgrid
This is a site about startups in Canada and also world wide. This site was
founded by a Canadian company.

------
mjovic
Awesome site! Some hilarious stuff. Definitely not all peaches & cream in our
igloos up here.

------
digitallogic
I was really disappointed to find this isn't a site about start ups in Canada.

~~~
pashcan
you are partially correct - this site is not about start ups in Canada... it
is ABOOT startups in Canada, hehe

------
daddyfunny
The bathroom thing is hilarious.

Seriously Classic.

------
silviug
It's great under the hood stuff. I love it :)

------
domino
Very funny!

------
aleksgrid
new post today check it out

------
daboss
very interesting i like it

